# Lost Fish Pics



## bloo97

Post pics of your lost fish here.

I would posts pics of Bloo, (I do have some) but I'm not sure where they are. S:


How about you guys?


----------



## BlueHaven

Can I post a link to a video I made for my goldie? I only have a short video clip of him in there and the rest are random photos of scenery. 
I know he's wasn't a betta, but I also made it in hopes it might make others feel better about their pets who have died.


----------



## Betta Slave

In order- Peanut, Veles, Augie, Horatio. 






































I would post pics of Clarise, Darwin, and Polkee but I didn't take any pics of them


----------



## bettalover2033

edited










non edited with flash:












i like veles!!

i drew him in a sketch 

but here is clyde he died before i got to bring him hop he died of fungus


----------



## sebamd

*Clover
*


----------



## naturegirl243

Pirate my one and only CT the pictures are from the day I rescued him.


----------



## bettalover2033

sebamd said:


> *Clover
> *
> View attachment 16544


i love that name!!


----------



## bloo97

Nice pictures guys! Yes you can post videos. 

Sorry for y'all's loss guys.


----------



## BlueHaven

Cool. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmnzh09UDH0
Note: This is the only picture(clip) I have of him and it's when he was sick, he wasn't always this way.
I had other pictures, but I couldn't find them either. :/

But I hope it might help, it reminds me that he is back to being okay now.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Hope you can find the pics of Bloo to show us one of these days. I have a Photo Album of my past Betta fish that have died. It is on my Profile page if anyone wants to take a look. I miss my fishes a lot still


----------



## bloo97

Uh Oh. I cannot find the pic!! DDD`x


----------



## nochoramet

Here's my guys that I've lost. Purple Rain, Cash, and Bowser. I also bought a crowntail named Ingram but he died the night I got him... sick or something. He was stunning, but I don't have a photo. Purple Rain is the purple ct, Cash is the dalmatian, and Bowser is the little deformed guy. RIP my beauties...


----------



## bettalover2033

how was browser deformed i dont see any on him.:-?


----------



## nochoramet

his top mouth/nose was missing. If you look, he only has a bottom jaw. Found him at Walmart like that


----------



## bettalover2033

yea i see it but why did you buy him if you knew he was deformed?


----------



## nochoramet

Because he had been there for over a month and I am a big softie. I posted a vote on the forum to see if I should go get him and of course everyone said yes, so I had him for about a month before he passed away. He just was a sickly fish, but I couldn't just let him die in that green, icky cup at walmart.


----------



## bloo97

How sweet. You've got a good heart for bettas!


----------

